# Mosquito Lagoon help/advice



## DeepSouthFly

I would get a top spot map just to have. I fish there about 2 to 3 times a year and it's good to know where those shoals are. Up north it is super shallow. I have to run the channels and pole into the shallow zones with my Marquesa. I'm sure it's gonna be slammed just like it will be up here in the panhandle. I don't know why I planned a trip for this weekend I'm gonna regret it.


----------



## SCFLYFISH

DeepSouthFly said:


> I would get a top spot map just to have. I fish there about 2 to 3 times a year and it's good to know where those shoals are. Up north it is super shallow. I have to run the channels and pole into the shallow zones with my Marquesa. I'm sure it's gonna be slammed just like it will be up here in the panhandle. I don't know why I planned a trip for this weekend I'm gonna regret it.


That's probably a good idea. This wasn't a planned adventure and hopefully I won't regret it too much! I am gonna head out at first light and come back mid morning then maybe do some evening dock fishing around the camp.

Have a good weekend!


----------



## hferrell87

Coming up with a game plan is always good, but mostly the wind will dictate where you can fish in the goon. The shoal is a great place to catch fish, but can be brutal with the amount of weekend warriors chasing schools on their trolling motors... 

Where you are staying is in a great spot to have good fishing all around you. Directly south of where you are staying is a great flat that runs for miles on the west side of the lagoon.

My advice would be to venture out and try and find a flat without people all over it. Nothing is more frustrating than busting you ass to find a school, just for some idiot to buzz you and spook the school. You are relatively safe running south of where you are staying, but north can get you into trouble if you aren't familiar with the area.

Send me a private message and I will help put you in certain areas that hold good fish, away from all the riff raff.

Good luck in the goon and live shrimp is always a tasty treat for all species in the goon!


----------



## CaptainRob

I fish the Lagoon every so often and your plan seems pretty accurate. Definitely hit the Polling zone early, that will beat most of the weekend warriors. Once that gets busy, then I would try hitting some of the other areas on the top spot map and blind casting until you can locate a group of fish. Also, a lot of people fish the east side, but don't overlook the western shoreline of the lagoon and some of the flats around those spoil islands.


----------



## MariettaMike

The North End can be good. The red lines in the below Google Map screenshot are where most boats run around/through/past the Northern end of the Lagoon.

Where your staying is on the West Side, but many boats come from the North.

Find the lee side of anything where the sun is behind you and pole slowly. (Leave the trolling motor home.)

There is NO tide in the Lagoon south of Eldora. What you see is what you got. Or if you can get in, you should be able to get out.


----------



## SCFLYFISH

Thank you all for your insight. Wind looks good for the mornings I will fish. If any of you guys come up to Charleston SC, I would love to return the favor and show yall some good spots.


----------



## Scrob

SCFLYFISH said:


> Thank you all for your insight. Wind looks good for the mornings I will fish. If any of you guys come up to Charleston SC, I would love to return the favor and show yall some good spots.


Hey SCFLYFISH, I travel to Charleston for work and have been wanting to time up a flood tide. Any recommendations for where to park and walk to on to a flat with a fly rod? Also, what does the tide need to be to flood that area? 

As for the 'goon, I have found anywhere out of the wind with clear water is best to fish. I am always tempted to keep moving from spot to spot and end up running the boat more than casting. Find a good spot and work it all the way through. Cast far in front of the boat and strip long and slow and wait for a hit. If that doesnt work, park at George's Bar and you should find some schools of smaller trout willing to take a clouser. Pole and Troll is neat but seems to get pressured pretty good


----------

